# extremely low speeds in bsnl  home unlimited 750 plan



## Dr.tweaker (Jan 20, 2009)

i recently changed my bsnl broadband plan from home 250 to home unlimited 750,but the problem is that speeds have reduced drastically,now downloading speed has become a meagre 15 kbps,i am aware it the bandwith is 256 kbps,but still are these extremely low speeds normal,?i am from kolkata.
so please help,atleast are there any ways to increase speed?i use IDM and IDM gives download speeds of 15-20 kbps,pathetic,any other ways?


----------



## dix (Jan 23, 2009)

BSNL connections are same everywhere...poor service overall...It will be better if you change your ISP. Even an unlimited GPRS service will outperform BSNL. Try Reliance, Airtel, Tata Indicom which ever you prefer.


----------



## Log_net2 (Jan 23, 2009)

you should  get around 30-32 kBps (not 15kBps know the difference between kbps and kBps);the best way would be a complaint to BSNL in your area (but we all know how pathetic BSNL customer service is).

it can be a line problem, if there are much noise in u r line u might get low speed; let them checked the connection.

also i recommend using openDNS as to BSNL DNS.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 23, 2009)

Just login to your router/modem's web control panel and see whats the SNR (in dB). If thats low then get the line checked.

BTW, how did you arrive at the speeds? I mean how did you benchmark?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2009)

I suggest go to www.speedtest.net and find out the true speed.


----------

